# Museum ship models



## hasse neren (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello!
Here is a link to great ships models in museums.
http://members.xoom.alice.it/stefsap/


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I bet that link was studied closely by the person that stole the large model ship from a museum in the UK. Let's hope he isn't working his way through the website!

Brian


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

The stolen model was taken from the Williamson Art Gallery, Slatey Road, Birkenhead. I used to spend many hours admiring these models - it was one of the places where I lurked when bunking off school!

Derek


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

I remember that the museum is South Shields had quite a few of these large models on display. As a boy I used to spend time gazing at them and imagining myself walking about the decks. I suppose that fascination was another one of the factors that got me to go to sea.....


----------



## steviej (Dec 23, 2006)

I suppose some of the best ships models were in the offices of shipping companies. Ocean Fleets had quite a few in their offices. The best I have seen are at Museo de Naval in Madrid. This is the worlds oldest naval museum(1792). A great place to visit if you are ever visiting this city.
Museo Naval de Madrid
Paseo del Prado, 5. 28014 Madrid
Telf.: 91 523 87 89; Fax: 91 379 50 56
http://www.museonavalmadrid.com
[email protected]


----------

